# Request Record Filters



## !-HenryH-! (Sep 17, 2004)

Ability to record a show by name and only shows dated after a certain date.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You can do this for movies using a wishlist, but unfortunately not for episodic series.


----------

